# Kindle DXi Bricked During 2.5 update, Help!!



## lasteresitas (May 21, 2010)

I have DX global and I wanted to update the software to 2.5 today, Kindle got stuck during update process, I had to reset it. Now it wont start. It keeps resetting and says "Your Kindle needs repair". It keeps alternating from "your Kindle is starting up" and "Software update" screens with flashing in between. I could open the recovery mode but dunno what I should do. 

What I think is that as I can open recovery mode, there must be a firmware, a bin file or an update that brings the Kindle back. Like reformatting. Flashing a new firmware. 

I think these guys on www.hi-pda.com and www.duokan.com might have an answer but I do not know any chinese to ask on these forums, if someone could copy paste my problem in Chinese on these forums, I would really appreciate as they seem to provide very technical issues about Kindle. 

I am not in the States and can not send my Kindle back to Amazon. And I love my Kindle and want it back.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Curious.... Was this the over-the-air Amazon update, or did you get the update file from somewhere else?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You don't have to be in the US to send your Kindle back if it's faulty. I have to say it sounds beyond repair to me, but if it _can_ be fixed Kindle CS are the people who will be able to do it. Is there a reason you can't call them?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

HAVE you tried taking it back to factory settings. The other thing some people has done is let the battery die then recharge it.


----------



## lasteresitas (May 21, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Curious.... Was this the over-the-air Amazon update, or did you get the update file from somewhere else?


I got the file from somewhere else and it worked all good for other people.



LauraB said:


> HAVE you tried taking it back to factory settings. The other thing some people has done is let the battery die then recharge it.


How can I take it back to factory settings? It wont open. What I get is the flashes while loading and recovery mode.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you connect it to your computer, does it show up? If so, try deleting all the extra files from the update left in the root directory, then switch it off if you can and and try to restart it again.

EDIT: I notice you have a DXi - as far as I know all the .bin files for the update that are available at the moment are for the US DX, which is why it's gone wrong - so getting rid of those files if you can might just sort it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

lasteresitas said:


> I got the file from somewhere else and it worked all good for other people.


So they said. I was afraid this would happen to someone with all of the .bin files floating around out there. I wish I had a solution for you. I hope this deters other people from loading update files from sources other than Amazon on their Kindles.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ask Amazon, that's what I always do.


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

Somehow I don't think Amazon is going to be terribly sympathetic when they found out the OP used a BIN file from somewhere off the internet.  I think you should hook it up to your computer and see what you can see.


----------

